# Did I not ovulate? None of this are positive :(



## mumofone1992

Are any positive?

I started to take opks Thursday as was due to ovulate Sunday. The darkest one (6th one down) isn’t as dark as the other line. After that test they all went light again. 

I’ve been struggling to get pregnant for a while. Been with current partner one yr and we don’t try don’t protect and myself and my ex were the same but for 2 years and nothing. I have a lot of doubt RE my fertility . Would you say any of these are positive? I would say no…


----------



## Deethehippy

Are they One steps? If so I really don’t rate them and don’t think they are accurate.This cycle they said I was ovulating practically every day! Maybe invest in slightly more expensive OPK’s? Did you have any other signs of ovulation like EWCM and tummy tweaks on the side at all?


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Were you testing more than once a day? You can easily miss the surge if you don’t. 

nonenof those are positive but it doesn’t mean you haven’t ovulated.


----------

